
Ask HN: React Native vs. Nativescript: which do you use/prefer? - je42
Which of the two do you use&#x2F;prefer ?<p>What was the major reason ?<p>Is there another alternative for JS-based native mobile development ?
======
zerr
The bad thing with Nativescript is that it is developed by a company who sells
components, so free Nativescript will always be a second class, will lack
functionalities, etc... Basically it is a first bait for subsequently
converting you into their clientele.

------
smt88
React Native -- all tooling is free, it's used by high-profile companies in
production, and it has a much larger community

